# What Mac Laptop to get



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking at getting a Mac laptop to run LR on location and was wondering what preferences you folks have. Should I get a Macbook pro or just a standard Macbook? Shoudl I get the 15" or 17" one. I am looking to get a refurb one from Apple UK.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go 15" MacBook Pro.  The 17" is great as a desktop replacement, but fairly hefty to lug around.  And go matte screen, which I believe narrows it down to the Pro range.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Victoria. I will have to have a look at what is on offer. Being hefty to carry round isn't too much of a problem as at the moment I transport my iMac 2'" around.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah right!  Ok, in that case, the 17" is a fantastic machine, particularly if you're going to be working on it for any length of time.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, you may find that if Apple do update their range on 15/1 as expected, prices drop further and more appears in refurb?


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 2, 2008)

You read my mind Victoria. I don't mind a previous model as they are not usually that much slower but you get a good saving.


----------



## rcannonp (Jan 2, 2008)

The 15" Macbook Pro seems like the perfect size laptop to me. If you go for the 17" model, I wouldn't get the one with the 192'x12'' screen. Cramming that much res into a 17" screen makes everything too small on the screen.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 7, 2008)

I <3 my 15" MBP. I prefer writing on it for some strange reason.. I'll need to replace it later this year.. It was one of the 1st ones and is a bit long in the tooth. I'm sure my wife will love to have her 12" G4 updated to this one!


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems like I might go for a 15in model instead as these seem to be very popular and I can always get a 2nd monitor to use when home.
I keep thinking about getting a pc laptop due to the price but quality and looks and use always bring me back to a Mac.
Will let you know what I get when I get it.

Andrew


----------



## Bry (Jan 8, 2008)

Dell.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bry said:


> Dell.


Is that a new model from Apple???:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

